# kdesktop_lock

## pieter_parker

```

May 16 21:12:55 desktop gkrellm invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x1201d2, order=0, oomkilladj=0

May 16 21:12:55 desktop Pid: 7188, comm: gkrellm Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r7 #3

May 16 21:12:55 desktop [<c0146845>] oom_kill_process+0x54/0xf8

May 16 21:12:55 desktop [<c0146c2c>] out_of_memory+0x15c/0x190

May 16 21:12:55 desktop [<c01487da>] __alloc_pages+0x239/0x2c7

May 16 21:12:55 desktop [<c0143eb3>] sync_page+0x0/0x40

May 16 21:12:55 desktop [<c014a1a5>] __do_page_cache_readahead+0xb3/0x19c

May 16 21:12:55 desktop [<c014a5d0>] do_page_cache_readahead+0x49/0x55

May 16 21:12:55 desktop [<c0145f07>] filemap_fault+0x179/0x36a

May 16 21:12:55 desktop [<c011f02d>] __wake_up+0x32/0x42

May 16 21:13:23 desktop [<c014ee49>] __do_fault+0x6d/0x370

May 16 21:13:23 desktop [<c03c9084>] unix_ioctl+0x8a/0x92

May 16 21:13:23 desktop [<c015079b>] handle_mm_fault+0x3af/0x710

May 16 21:13:23 desktop [<c011931c>] do_page_fault+0x22a/0x6e6

May 16 21:13:23 desktop [<c0165cd6>] sys_stat64+0x1e/0x23

May 16 21:13:23 desktop [<c01190f2>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x6e6

May 16 21:13:23 desktop [<c03df492>] error_code+0x72/0x78

May 16 21:13:23 desktop [<c03d0000>] xs_tcp_send_request+0xc4/0x11c

May 16 21:13:23 desktop =======================

May 16 21:13:23 desktop Mem-info:

May 16 21:13:23 desktop DMA per-cpu:

May 16 21:13:23 desktop CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

May 16 21:13:23 desktop CPU    1: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

May 16 21:13:23 desktop Normal per-cpu:

May 16 21:13:23 desktop CPU    0: Hot: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 174   Cold: hi:   62, btch:  15 usd:   9

May 16 21:13:23 desktop CPU    1: Hot: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 169   Cold: hi:   62, btch:  15 usd:  14

May 16 21:13:23 desktop HighMem per-cpu:

May 16 21:13:23 desktop CPU    0: Hot: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:  73   Cold: hi:   62, btch:  15 usd:  51

May 16 21:13:23 desktop CPU    1: Hot: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:  30   Cold: hi:   62, btch:  15 usd:  61

May 16 21:13:23 desktop Active:975441 inactive:1061 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

May 16 21:13:24 desktop free:35397 slab:10306 mapped:117 pagetables:5996 bounce:0

May 16 21:13:24 desktop DMA free:11512kB min:68kB low:84kB high:100kB active:0kB inactive:0kB present:16256kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? yes

May 16 21:13:24 desktop lowmem_reserve[]: 0 873 4810 4810

May 16 21:13:24 desktop Normal free:129688kB min:3744kB low:4680kB high:5616kB active:638800kB inactive:1428kB present:894080kB pages_scanned:1044164 all_unreclaimable? yes

May 16 21:13:24 desktop lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 31496 31496

May 16 21:13:24 desktop HighMem free:388kB min:512kB low:4736kB high:8960kB active:3262964kB inactive:2816kB present:4031488kB pages_scanned:7086912 all_unreclaimable? yes

May 16 21:13:24 desktop lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

May 16 21:13:24 desktop DMA: 4*4kB 3*8kB 3*16kB 5*32kB 4*64kB 2*128kB 2*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 1*2048kB 2*4096kB = 11512kB

May 16 21:13:24 desktop Normal: 2213*4kB 1014*8kB 631*16kB 383*32kB 240*64kB 132*128kB 69*256kB 29*512kB 13*1024kB 4*2048kB 1*4096kB = 129684kB

May 16 21:13:24 desktop HighMem: 1*4kB 8*8kB 2*16kB 1*32kB 2*64kB 1*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 388kB

May 16 21:13:24 desktop Swap cache: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0, race 0+0

May 16 21:13:24 desktop Free swap  = 0kB

May 16 21:13:24 desktop Total swap = 0kB

May 16 21:13:24 desktop Free swap:            0kB

May 16 21:13:24 desktop 1245184 pages of RAM

May 16 21:13:24 desktop 1015808 pages of HIGHMEM

May 16 21:13:24 desktop 208194 reserved pages

May 16 21:13:24 desktop 8130 pages shared

May 16 21:13:24 desktop 0 pages swap cached

May 16 21:13:24 desktop 0 pages dirty

May 16 21:13:24 desktop 0 pages writeback

May 16 21:13:24 desktop 117 pages mapped

May 16 21:13:24 desktop 10306 pages slab

May 16 21:13:24 desktop 5996 pages pagetables

May 16 21:13:24 desktop Out of memory: kill process 8255 (kdesktop_lock) score 32645 or a child

May 16 21:13:24 desktop Killed process 8257 (kblankscrn.kss)

```

mein desktop rechner hat sich weggehangen, es hat nur noch der reset knopf geholfen

out of memory ?

ich habe 4gig in der kiste

kdesktop_lock hab ich schon oefters beobachtet wie es beide cpu kerne ueber 90% (?grundlos) ausgelastet hatte

ich versteh nicht so ganz was da passiert ist

----------

## pieter_parker

eben hing der rechner sich wieder weg

gleichen symptome wie gestern

beide cpu kerne volle auslastung

ich kann ein paar sekunden noch zukeld die maus bewegen und das wars dann

im syslog sind diesmal keine meldungen wie gestern zulesen

ich gehe aber von aus das es gleiche problem wie gestern gewesen sein muss weil ich zuvor den rechner verlassen hatte, ich wieder kamm, den desktop entsperrt habe und dann nach ein paar sekunden ging dann schon nix mehr

----------

## pieter_parker

was kann ich dagegen tun ?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich stelle ma ne Vermutung an. Hast du vorher den Adobe Acrobat Reader auf gehabt?

Schreib dir am besten ma nen Cronjob der alle Minute oder so deine CPU und Ram auslastung weg schreibt. ps auxw >> /var/log/cpu.log

Dann kannste ma gucken was zur Zeit des Absturzes die CPU und Ram Auslastung verursacht hat.

Sebastian

----------

## pieter_parker

in den letzten tagen hatte ich den adobe reader sicherlich mal offen gehabt, errinere mich jetzt aber nicht mehr exakt

er wurde immer ueber und im firefox geoefnet

ich habe den cronjob hinzugefuegt

----------

## pieter_parker

23:46 uhr

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0   1636   540 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kthreadd]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [migration/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [migration/1]

root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ksoftirqd/1]

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [events/0]

root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [events/1]

root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [khelper]

root        86  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root        87  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kblockd/1]

root        90  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kacpid]

root        91  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kacpi_notify]

root       179  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ata/0]

root       180  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ata/1]

root       181  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ata_aux]

root       182  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ksuspend_usbd]

root       188  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [khubd]

root       191  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kseriod]

root       231  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [pdflush]

root       232  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:01 [pdflush]

root       233  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kswapd0]

root       278  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [aio/0]

root       279  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [aio/1]

root       294  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [cifsoplockd]

root       295  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [cifsdnotifyd]

root       936  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [bond0]

root       956  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root       958  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_1]

root       960  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_2]

root       962  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_3]

root       964  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_4]

root       966  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_5]

root      1006  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_6]

root      1008  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_7]

root      1115  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kondemand/0]

root      1116  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kondemand/1]

root      1130  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [rpciod/0]

root      1131  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [rpciod/1]

root      1134  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kirqd]

root      1135  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:02 [kjournald]

root      1239  0.0  0.0   2408   840 ?        S<s  May17   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      1423  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/6    S    01:33   0:00 su

root      1426  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/6    S    01:33   0:00 bash

root      1653  0.0  0.0   4100  1968 pts/6    S+   01:35   0:00 ssh 192.168.101.2

root      1679  0.0  0.0   4536  1340 pts/7    S    01:35   0:00 su

root      1682  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/7    S    01:35   0:00 bash

root      1686  0.0  0.0   4232  1976 pts/7    S+   01:36   0:01 ssh 192.168.101.2

root      2545  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      2546  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      2547  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      2548  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      6125  0.0  0.0   2852   772 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

bin       6251  0.0  0.0   1648   460 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /sbin/portmap

nobody    6315  0.0  0.0   1712   724 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /sbin/rpc.statd --no-notify

root      6381  0.0  0.0   1824   240 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd

root      6383  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [lockd]

root      6384  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6385  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6386  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6387  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6388  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6389  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6390  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6391  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6501  0.0  0.0   6576  2300 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6503  0.0  0.0   6576  2244 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6505  0.0  0.0   6576  2244 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6506  0.0  0.0   6576  2244 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6507  0.0  0.0   6576  2240 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

gkrellmd  6565  1.7  0.0  37344  1952 ?        Ss   May17  29:50 /usr/bin/gkrellmd

root      6639  0.0  0.1   9348  5152 ?        SNs  May17   0:03 /usr/sbin/munin-node

root      6734  0.0  0.0   3884   684 ?        Rs   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root      6817  0.0  0.0   2612  1272 tty1     Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/login --     

root      6818  0.0  0.0   1676   684 tty2     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      6820  0.0  0.0   1676   684 tty3     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      6821  0.0  0.0   1676   680 tty4     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      6823  0.0  0.0   1676   680 tty5     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      6824  0.0  0.0   1676   680 tty6     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root      6856  0.0  0.0   4932  1736 tty1     S+   May17   0:00 -bash

root      6944  0.0  0.0   2880   596 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdm

root      6952  2.3 11.6 491684 482160 tty7    RLs+ May17  39:24 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-sD4Nj8

root      6965  0.0  0.0   3712  1516 ?        S    May17   0:00 -:0                 

pieter    6978  0.0  0.0   4848  1336 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde

pieter    7014  0.0  0.0   2996   696 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

pieter    7015  0.0  0.0   2272   636 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root      7035  0.0  0.0   1480   156 ?        S    May17   0:00 start_kdeinit --new-startup +kcminit_startup

pieter    7036  0.0  0.1  25664  5736 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 kdeinit Running...                                                  

pieter    7039  0.0  0.0  25656  3124 ?        S    May17   0:00 dcopserver [kdeinit] --nosid                                        

pieter    7041  0.0  0.1  27736  6136 ?        S    May17   0:00 klauncher [kdeinit] --new-startup                                   

pieter    7043  0.0  0.2  30204 11288 ?        S    May17   0:01 kded [kdeinit] --new-startup                                        

pieter    7049  0.0  0.0   1616   348 ?        S    May17   0:00 kwrapper ksmserver

pieter    7051  0.0  0.1  27076  7204 ?        S    May17   0:00 ksmserver [kdeinit]                                                 

pieter    7052  0.0  0.2  30700 12336 ?        S    May17   0:16 kwin [kdeinit] -session 10d8d4e36b000120146533600000052940000_1241  

pieter    7053  0.0  0.2  28348  9456 ?        R    May17   0:10 kwin [kdeinit] -session 10d8d4e36b000120146533600000052940001_1241  

pieter    7056  0.0  0.2  29936 10948 ?        R    May17   0:10 kdesktop [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7057  0.0  0.3  31796 15488 ?        R    May17   0:20 kdesktop [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7060  0.0  0.3  31740 12728 ?        S    May17   0:00 kicker [kdeinit]                                                    

pieter    7061  0.0  0.3  35132 16040 ?        S    May17   0:10 kicker [kdeinit]                                                    

pieter    7067  0.0  0.1  26896  6600 ?        S    May17   0:01 kaccess [kdeinit]                                                   

pieter    7070  0.0  0.1  27016  6096 ?        S    May17   0:00 khotkeys [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7071  0.0  0.1  27388  6328 ?        S    May17   0:01 khotkeys [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7077  0.0  0.1  11312  5952 ?        S    May17   0:10 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -a alsa -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f

pieter    7079  0.0  0.6  44824 27356 ?        S    May17   1:37 konsole [kdeinit] -session 10d8d4e36b000120147021600000052940020_1  

pieter    7080  0.1  0.2  19032  9244 ?        S    May17   2:00 gkrellm -s 192.168.1.1 --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000123999616500000211790011

pieter    7082  0.1  0.2  19192  9372 ?        S    May17   2:43 gkrellm -s 192.168.1.2 --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000123999616600000211790012

pieter    7083  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/0    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7087  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/1    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7089  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/2    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7093  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/3    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7097  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/4    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7101  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/5    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7104  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/6    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7111  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/7    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7115  0.1  0.2  19240  9448 ?        S    May17   1:42 gkrellm -s 192.168.1.7 --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000123999616800000211790013

pieter    7116  0.9  0.5  98684 21128 ?        Sl   May17  15:07 audacious --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000124068427000000211790486

pieter    7119  2.2  6.7 394668 281504 ?       Rl   May17  37:47 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox

pieter    7122  0.0  0.3  32864 13136 ?        S    May17   0:00 korgac --miniicon korganizer

pieter    7135  0.0  0.1  34116  8008 ?        S    May17   0:00 knotify [kdeinit]                                                   

root      7150  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/0    S    May17   0:00 su

root      7154  0.0  0.0   4932  1724 pts/0    S    May17   0:00 bash

root      7158  0.0  0.0   3636   516 pts/0    S+   May17   0:00 tail -f /var/log/messages

root      7160  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/1    S    May17   0:00 su

root      7163  0.0  0.0   4932  1820 pts/1    S+   May17   0:00 bash

pieter    8255  0.0  0.0  10360  3288 ?        S    20:00   0:02 rdesktop -u Administrator -p XXXXXXXX -g 640x395 -a16 -T vm16 192.168.216.2

root     10097  0.0  0.0   4536  1340 pts/2    S    10:36   0:00 su

root     10101  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/2    S    10:36   0:00 bash

root     10105  0.0  0.0   4100  1964 pts/2    S+   10:36   0:00 ssh 192.168.1.2

pieter   10284  0.0  0.0   5336  2004 pts/9    Ss   May17   0:03 /bin/bash

apache   10633  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10634  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10635  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10636  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10637  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10638  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

pieter   15754  0.0  0.2  29168  9932 ?        S    May17   0:00 kio_uiserver [kdeinit]                                              

pieter   16142  0.0  2.0 228508 85348 ?        Sl   May17   0:40 java_vm 

pieter   16742  0.0  0.0  10056  2372 ?        S    21:54   0:02 rdesktop -u Administrator -p XXXXXXXX -g 1024x768 -a16 -T vm13 192.168.213.2

pieter   21778  0.0  0.1  26260  4628 ?        S    22:56   0:00 kio_file [kdeinit] file /tmp/ksocket-pieter/klauncher2aj2Ea.slave-s  

root     24892  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/4    S    May17   0:00 su

root     24904  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/4    S    May17   0:00 bash

root     24913  0.0  0.0   4232  1968 pts/4    S+   May17   0:00 ssh 192.168.1.1

pieter   24926  0.0  0.0   5792  1400 pts/9    S+   23:35   0:00 wget ftpserverlink--edit--

pieter   25121  1.1  0.5  44448 23000 ?        R    23:39   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25122  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:39   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25125  1.1  0.5  44448 22992 ?        R    23:39   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25126  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:39   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25129  1.1  0.5  44444 22984 ?        R    23:39   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25130  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:39   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25178  1.1  0.5  44444 22992 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25185  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25311  1.1  0.5  44444 23004 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25312  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25315  1.1  0.5  44444 23020 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25316  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25319  1.1  0.5  44448 23032 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25320  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25331  1.1  0.5  44440 23044 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25332  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25335  1.1  0.5  44448 23080 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25336  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25339  1.0  0.6  48564 27228 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25340  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25351  1.0  0.5  44444 23100 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25352  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25355  1.0  0.5  44448 23108 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25356  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25359  1.0  0.5  44576 23132 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25360  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25371  0.5  0.8  57980 36564 ?        R    23:40   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25372  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25375  1.0  0.5  44580 23176 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25376  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25382  1.0  0.5  44584 23196 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25383  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25394  1.0  0.5  44580 23220 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25395  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25398  1.0  0.5  44580 23240 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25399  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25402  1.0  0.5  44708 23260 ?        R    23:41   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25404  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25406  1.0  0.5  44712 23296 ?        R    23:41   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25417  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25419  1.0  0.5  44708 23320 ?        R    23:41   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25421  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25423  1.0  0.5  44712 23344 ?        R    23:41   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25425  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25427  1.0  0.5  44708 23372 ?        R    23:41   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25437  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25439  1.0  0.5  44840 23388 ?        R    23:41   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25441  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25443  1.0  0.5  44840 23424 ?        R    23:41   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25445  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25447  1.0  0.5  44840 23448 ?        R    23:41   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25457  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25459  0.9  0.6  47896 26516 ?        R    23:41   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25465  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25466  0.6  0.8  55736 34304 ?        R    23:42   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25469  1.0  0.5  44972 23532 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25470  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25481  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25482  1.0  0.5  44976 23632 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25485  0.6  0.7  54132 32764 ?        R    23:42   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25486  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25489  0.8  0.7  50936 29560 ?        R    23:42   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25490  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25501  0.9  0.5  45236 23828 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25502  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25505  0.9  0.5  45104 23768 ?        R    23:42   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25506  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25509  0.9  0.5  45236 23812 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25510  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25513  0.9  0.5  45240 23836 ?        R    23:42   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25522  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25525  0.9  0.5  45236 23800 ?        R    23:42   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25526  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25529  0.9  0.5  45248 23860 ?        R    23:42   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25530  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25533  0.9  0.5  45236 23816 ?        R    23:42   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25542  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25548  0.9  0.5  45376 23992 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25549  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25552  0.9  0.5  45368 23932 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25554  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25556  0.9  0.5  45500 24064 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25566  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25568  0.9  0.5  45500 24092 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25570  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25572  0.9  0.5  45500 24164 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25575  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25577  0.9  0.5  45632 24200 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25588  0.9  0.5  45500 24164 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25589  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25592  0.9  0.5  45632 24216 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25593  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25596  0.9  0.5  45764 24308 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25597  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25608  0.9  0.5  45760 24320 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25609  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25612  0.9  0.5  45764 24352 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25613  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25616  0.9  0.5  46032 24652 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25617  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25623  0.9  0.5  45896 24480 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25632  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25635  0.9  0.5  45904 24532 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25637  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25639  0.9  0.5  46028 24612 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25641  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25643  0.9  0.5  46032 24632 ?        R    23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25653  0.0  0.2  25672 11816 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25655  0.8  0.5  46160 24728 ?        R    23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25657  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25659  0.8  0.5  46160 24752 ?        R    23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25661  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25663  0.8  0.5  46160 24752 ?        R    23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25674  0.8  0.5  46292 24832 ?        R    23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25675  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25678  0.8  0.5  46292 24856 ?        R    23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25679  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25682  0.8  0.6  46428 25024 ?        R    23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25683  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25694  0.8  0.6  46424 24992 ?        R    23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25695  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25698  0.8  0.6  46428 25048 ?        R    23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25699  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25735  0.7  0.6  46952 25504 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25856  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25868  0.8  0.6  46556 25128 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25869  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25872  0.7  0.6  46560 25200 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25873  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25876  0.7  0.6  46688 25360 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25879  0.7  0.6  46556 25216 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25888  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25891  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25893  0.6  0.6  46820 25380 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25895  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25897  0.6  0.6  46816 25400 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25900  0.0  0.2  25676 11732 ?        RN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25901  0.5  0.6  46944 25572 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25911  0.0  0.2  25512 11636 ?        RN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25913  0.4  0.5  46296 24600 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25916  0.4  0.5  45636 23960 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25917  0.1  0.2  25512 11636 ?        RN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25920  0.4  0.5  44976 23324 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25921  0.2  0.2  25512 11636 ?        RN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25932  0.5  0.5  44316 22636 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25933  1.0  0.2  25664 11628 ?        RN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

root     25935  0.0  0.0   4212   844 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     25936  0.0  0.0   2560  1048 ?        Rs   23:46   0:00 /bin/sh -c ps auxw >> /var/log/cpu.log

root     25937  0.0  0.0   2268   884 ?        R    23:46   0:00 ps auxw

root     26157  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/5    S    May17   0:00 su

root     26160  0.0  0.0   4932  1704 pts/5    S    May17   0:00 bash

root     26164  0.0  0.1   6416  4256 pts/5    S+   May17   0:07 ssh 192.168.1.1

root     26188  0.0  0.0   4536  1340 pts/3    S    May17   0:00 su

root     26191  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/3    S    May17   0:00 bash

root     26196  0.0  0.0   4232  1984 pts/3    S+   May17   0:00 ssh 192.168.1.2

pieter   28320  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    17:15   0:00 [ld-linux.so.2] <defunct>

pieter   31521  0.0  0.6  44976 27036 ?        S    01:01   0:23 konqueror [kdeinit] -mimetype inode/directory file:///mnt           

```

----------

## pieter_parker

23:47 uhr

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0   1636   540 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kthreadd]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [migration/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [migration/1]

root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ksoftirqd/1]

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [events/0]

root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [events/1]

root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [khelper]

root        86  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root        87  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kblockd/1]

root        90  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kacpid]

root        91  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kacpi_notify]

root       179  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ata/0]

root       180  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ata/1]

root       181  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ata_aux]

root       182  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ksuspend_usbd]

root       188  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [khubd]

root       191  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kseriod]

root       231  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [pdflush]

root       232  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:01 [pdflush]

root       233  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kswapd0]

root       278  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [aio/0]

root       279  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [aio/1]

root       294  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [cifsoplockd]

root       295  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [cifsdnotifyd]

root       936  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [bond0]

root       956  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root       958  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_1]

root       960  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_2]

root       962  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_3]

root       964  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_4]

root       966  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_5]

root      1006  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_6]

root      1008  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_7]

root      1115  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kondemand/0]

root      1116  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kondemand/1]

root      1130  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [rpciod/0]

root      1131  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [rpciod/1]

root      1134  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kirqd]

root      1135  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:02 [kjournald]

root      1239  0.0  0.0   2408   840 ?        S<s  May17   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      1423  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/6    S    01:33   0:00 su

root      1426  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/6    S    01:33   0:00 bash

root      1653  0.0  0.0   4100  1968 pts/6    S+   01:35   0:00 ssh 192.168.101.2

root      1679  0.0  0.0   4536  1340 pts/7    S    01:35   0:00 su

root      1682  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/7    S    01:35   0:00 bash

root      1686  0.0  0.0   4232  1976 pts/7    S+   01:36   0:01 ssh 192.168.101.2

root      2545  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      2546  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      2547  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      2548  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      6125  0.0  0.0   2852   772 ?        Rs   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

bin       6251  0.0  0.0   1648   460 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /sbin/portmap

nobody    6315  0.0  0.0   1712   724 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /sbin/rpc.statd --no-notify

root      6381  0.0  0.0   1824   240 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd

root      6383  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [lockd]

root      6384  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6385  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6386  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6387  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6388  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6389  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6390  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6391  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6501  0.0  0.0   6576  2300 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6503  0.0  0.0   6576  2244 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6505  0.0  0.0   6576  2244 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6506  0.0  0.0   6576  2244 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6507  0.0  0.0   6576  2240 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

gkrellmd  6565  1.7  0.0  37344  1952 ?        Ss   May17  29:51 /usr/bin/gkrellmd

root      6639  0.0  0.1   9348  5152 ?        SNs  May17   0:03 /usr/sbin/munin-node

root      6734  0.0  0.0   3884   684 ?        Rs   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root      6817  0.0  0.0   2612  1272 tty1     Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/login --     

root      6818  0.0  0.0   1676   684 tty2     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      6820  0.0  0.0   1676   684 tty3     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      6821  0.0  0.0   1676   680 tty4     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      6823  0.0  0.0   1676   680 tty5     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      6824  0.0  0.0   1676   680 tty6     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root      6856  0.0  0.0   4932  1736 tty1     S+   May17   0:00 -bash

root      6944  0.0  0.0   2880   596 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdm

root      6952  2.3 13.7 580828 571304 tty7    RLs+ May17  40:09 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-sD4Nj8

root      6965  0.0  0.0   3712  1516 ?        S    May17   0:00 -:0                 

pieter    6978  0.0  0.0   4848  1336 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde

pieter    7014  0.0  0.0   2996   696 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

pieter    7015  0.0  0.0   2272   636 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root      7035  0.0  0.0   1480   156 ?        S    May17   0:00 start_kdeinit --new-startup +kcminit_startup

pieter    7036  0.0  0.1  25664  5736 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 kdeinit Running...                                                  

pieter    7039  0.0  0.0  25788  3200 ?        S    May17   0:00 dcopserver [kdeinit] --nosid                                        

pieter    7041  0.0  0.1  27736  6136 ?        S    May17   0:00 klauncher [kdeinit] --new-startup                                   

pieter    7043  0.0  0.2  30204 11288 ?        S    May17   0:01 kded [kdeinit] --new-startup                                        

pieter    7049  0.0  0.0   1616   348 ?        S    May17   0:00 kwrapper ksmserver

pieter    7051  0.0  0.1  27076  7204 ?        S    May17   0:00 ksmserver [kdeinit]                                                 

pieter    7052  0.0  0.2  30700 12336 ?        S    May17   0:16 kwin [kdeinit] -session 10d8d4e36b000120146533600000052940000_1241  

pieter    7053  0.0  0.2  28348  9456 ?        R    May17   0:10 kwin [kdeinit] -session 10d8d4e36b000120146533600000052940001_1241  

pieter    7056  0.0  0.2  29936 10948 ?        R    May17   0:11 kdesktop [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7057  0.0  0.3  31796 15488 ?        R    May17   0:21 kdesktop [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7060  0.0  0.3  31740 12728 ?        S    May17   0:00 kicker [kdeinit]                                                    

pieter    7061  0.0  0.3  35132 16040 ?        S    May17   0:10 kicker [kdeinit]                                                    

pieter    7067  0.0  0.1  26896  6600 ?        S    May17   0:01 kaccess [kdeinit]                                                   

pieter    7070  0.0  0.1  27016  6096 ?        S    May17   0:00 khotkeys [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7071  0.0  0.1  27388  6328 ?        S    May17   0:01 khotkeys [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7077  0.0  0.1  11312  5952 ?        S    May17   0:10 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -a alsa -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f

pieter    7079  0.0  0.6  44824 27356 ?        S    May17   1:37 konsole [kdeinit] -session 10d8d4e36b000120147021600000052940020_1  

pieter    7080  0.1  0.2  19032  9244 ?        S    May17   2:00 gkrellm -s 192.168.1.1 --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000123999616500000211790011

pieter    7082  0.1  0.2  19192  9372 ?        S    May17   2:43 gkrellm -s 192.168.1.2 --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000123999616600000211790012

pieter    7083  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/0    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7087  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/1    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7089  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/2    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7093  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/3    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7097  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/4    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7101  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/5    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7104  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/6    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7111  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/7    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7115  0.1  0.2  19240  9448 ?        S    May17   1:42 gkrellm -s 192.168.1.7 --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000123999616800000211790013

pieter    7116  0.9  0.5  98684 21128 ?        Sl   May17  15:07 audacious --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000124068427000000211790486

pieter    7119  2.2  6.7 394668 281504 ?       Rl   May17  37:48 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox

pieter    7122  0.0  0.3  32864 13136 ?        S    May17   0:00 korgac --miniicon korganizer

pieter    7135  0.0  0.1  34116  8008 ?        S    May17   0:00 knotify [kdeinit]                                                   

root      7150  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/0    S    May17   0:00 su

root      7154  0.0  0.0   4932  1724 pts/0    S    May17   0:00 bash

root      7158  0.0  0.0   3636   516 pts/0    R+   May17   0:00 tail -f /var/log/messages

root      7160  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/1    S    May17   0:00 su

root      7163  0.0  0.0   4932  1820 pts/1    S+   May17   0:00 bash

pieter    8255  0.0  0.0  10360  3288 ?        S    20:00   0:02 rdesktop -u Administrator -p XXXXXXXX -g 640x395 -a16 -T vm16 192.168.216.2

root     10097  0.0  0.0   4536  1340 pts/2    S    10:36   0:00 su

root     10101  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/2    S    10:36   0:00 bash

root     10105  0.0  0.0   4100  1964 pts/2    S+   10:36   0:00 ssh 192.168.1.2

pieter   10284  0.0  0.0   5336  2004 pts/9    Ss   May17   0:03 /bin/bash

apache   10633  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10634  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10635  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10636  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10637  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10638  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

pieter   15754  0.0  0.2  29168  9932 ?        S    May17   0:00 kio_uiserver [kdeinit]                                              

pieter   16142  0.0  2.0 228508 85348 ?        Sl   May17   0:40 java_vm 

pieter   16742  0.0  0.0  10056  2372 ?        S    21:54   0:02 rdesktop -u Administrator -p XXXXXXXX -g 1024x768 -a16 -T vm13 192.168.213.2

pieter   21778  0.0  0.1  26260  4628 ?        S    22:56   0:00 kio_file [kdeinit] file /tmp/ksocket-pieter/klauncher2aj2Ea.slave-s  

root     24892  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/4    S    May17   0:00 su

root     24904  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/4    S    May17   0:00 bash

root     24913  0.0  0.0   4232  1968 pts/4    S+   May17   0:00 ssh 192.168.1.1

pieter   24926  0.0  0.0   5792  1400 pts/9    S+   23:35   0:00 wget ftpserverlink--edit--

pieter   25121  1.1  0.5  44448 23004 ?        R    23:39   0:05 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25122  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:39   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25125  1.1  0.5  44448 22992 ?        R    23:39   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25126  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:39   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25129  1.1  0.5  44444 22996 ?        R    23:39   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25130  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:39   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25178  1.1  0.5  44444 23004 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25185  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25311  1.1  0.5  44840 23456 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25312  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        TN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25315  1.1  0.5  44444 23020 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25316  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25319  1.0  0.5  44448 23032 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25320  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25331  0.9  0.7  52408 30956 ?        S    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25332  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        TN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25335  1.0  0.5  44448 23080 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25336  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25339  0.9  0.8  56796 35424 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25340  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25351  1.0  0.5  44444 23100 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25352  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25355  1.0  0.5  44448 23108 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25356  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25359  1.0  0.5  44576 23132 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25360  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25371  0.5  1.0  66212 44768 ?        R    23:40   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25372  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25375  1.0  0.5  44580 23176 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25376  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25382  1.0  0.5  44584 23196 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25383  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25394  1.0  0.5  44580 23220 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25395  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25398  1.0  0.5  44580 23240 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25399  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25402  1.0  0.5  44708 23260 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25404  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25406  1.0  0.5  44712 23296 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25417  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25419  1.0  0.5  44708 23320 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25421  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25423  1.0  0.5  44712 23344 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25425  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25427  1.0  0.5  44708 23372 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25437  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25439  1.0  0.5  44840 23388 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25441  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25443  1.0  0.5  44840 23424 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25445  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25447  1.0  0.5  44840 23448 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25457  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25459  0.8  0.8  56128 34720 ?        R    23:41   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25465  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25466  0.5  1.0  63968 42512 ?        R    23:42   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25469  1.0  0.5  44972 23532 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25470  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25481  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25482  1.0  0.5  44976 23632 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25485  0.5  0.9  62364 40968 ?        R    23:42   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25486  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25489  0.7  0.9  59168 37768 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25490  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25501  0.9  0.5  45236 23828 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25502  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25505  0.9  0.5  45104 23768 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25506  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25509  0.9  0.5  45236 23812 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25510  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25513  0.9  0.5  45240 23836 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25522  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25525  0.9  0.5  45236 23800 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25526  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25529  0.8  0.6  49496 28120 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25530  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25533  0.9  0.5  45236 23816 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25542  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        TN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25548  0.9  0.5  45376 23992 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25549  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25552  0.9  0.5  45368 23932 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25554  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25556  0.9  0.5  45500 24064 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25566  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25568  0.9  0.5  45500 24092 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25570  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25572  0.9  0.5  45500 24164 ?        S    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25575  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25577  0.9  0.5  45632 24200 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25588  0.9  0.5  45500 24164 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25589  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        TN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25592  0.9  0.5  45632 24216 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25593  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25596  0.9  0.5  45764 24308 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25597  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25608  0.9  0.5  45760 24320 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25609  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25612  0.9  0.5  45764 24352 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25613  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25616  0.9  0.5  46032 24652 ?        R    23:43   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25617  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25623  0.9  0.5  45896 24480 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25632  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25635  0.9  0.5  45904 24532 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25637  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25639  0.9  0.5  46028 24612 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25641  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25643  0.9  0.5  46032 24632 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25653  0.0  0.2  25672 11816 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25655  0.8  0.5  46160 24728 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25657  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25659  0.8  0.5  46160 24752 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25661  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25663  0.8  0.5  46160 24752 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25674  0.8  0.5  46292 24832 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25675  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25678  0.8  0.5  46292 24856 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25679  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25682  0.8  0.6  46428 25024 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25683  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25694  0.8  0.6  46424 24992 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25695  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25698  0.8  0.6  46428 25048 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25699  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25735  0.8  0.6  46952 25504 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25856  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25868  0.8  0.6  46556 25128 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25869  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25872  0.8  0.6  46560 25200 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25873  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25876  0.8  0.6  46688 25360 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25879  0.8  0.6  46556 25216 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25888  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25891  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25893  0.8  0.6  46820 25380 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25895  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25897  0.8  0.6  46816 25400 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25900  0.0  0.2  25676 11804 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25901  0.8  0.6  46944 25572 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25911  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25913  0.8  0.6  46952 25552 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25916  0.7  0.6  46952 25628 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25917  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25920  0.7  0.6  47084 25664 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25921  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25932  0.7  0.6  47088 25704 ?        R    23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25933  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25939  0.7  0.6  47372 25908 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25940  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25943  0.7  0.6  47768 26324 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25944  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25955  0.7  0.6  47372 25952 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25957  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25959  0.6  0.6  47376 26000 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25961  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25963  0.6  0.6  47500 26084 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25965  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25975  0.5  0.6  47520 26136 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25978  0.4  0.6  47640 26224 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25979  0.0  0.2  25676 11740 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25981  0.0  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25983  0.4  0.6  46956 25372 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25985  0.1  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25987  0.4  0.5  46296 24680 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25997  0.1  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25999  0.4  0.5  45636 24028 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26002  0.4  0.5  44976 23360 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26003  0.2  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26006  0.5  0.5  44316 22636 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26007  0.6  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

root     26017  0.0  0.0   4212   844 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     26018  0.0  0.0   2560  1052 ?        Rs   23:47   0:00 /bin/sh -c ps auxw >> /var/log/cpu.log

root     26019  0.0  0.0   2268   892 ?        R    23:47   0:00 ps auxw

root     26157  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/5    S    May17   0:00 su

root     26160  0.0  0.0   4932  1704 pts/5    S    May17   0:00 bash

root     26164  0.0  0.1   6416  4256 pts/5    S+   May17   0:07 ssh 192.168.1.1

root     26188  0.0  0.0   4536  1340 pts/3    S    May17   0:00 su

root     26191  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/3    S    May17   0:00 bash

root     26196  0.0  0.0   4232  1984 pts/3    S+   May17   0:00 ssh 192.168.1.2

pieter   28320  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    17:15   0:00 [ld-linux.so.2] <defunct>

pieter   31521  0.0  0.6  44976 27036 ?        S    01:01   0:23 konqueror [kdeinit] -mimetype inode/directory file:///mnt           

```

----------

## pieter_parker

23:48 uhr

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0   1636   540 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kthreadd]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [migration/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [migration/1]

root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ksoftirqd/1]

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [events/0]

root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [events/1]

root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [khelper]

root        86  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root        87  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kblockd/1]

root        90  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kacpid]

root        91  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kacpi_notify]

root       179  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ata/0]

root       180  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ata/1]

root       181  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ata_aux]

root       182  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ksuspend_usbd]

root       188  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [khubd]

root       191  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kseriod]

root       231  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [pdflush]

root       232  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:01 [pdflush]

root       233  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kswapd0]

root       278  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [aio/0]

root       279  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [aio/1]

root       294  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [cifsoplockd]

root       295  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [cifsdnotifyd]

root       936  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [bond0]

root       956  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root       958  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_1]

root       960  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_2]

root       962  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_3]

root       964  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_4]

root       966  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_5]

root      1006  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_6]

root      1008  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_7]

root      1115  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kondemand/0]

root      1116  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kondemand/1]

root      1130  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [rpciod/0]

root      1131  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [rpciod/1]

root      1134  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kirqd]

root      1135  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:02 [kjournald]

root      1239  0.0  0.0   2408   840 ?        S<s  May17   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      1423  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/6    S    01:33   0:00 su

root      1426  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/6    S    01:33   0:00 bash

root      1653  0.0  0.0   4100  1968 pts/6    S+   01:35   0:00 ssh 192.168.101.2

root      1679  0.0  0.0   4536  1340 pts/7    S    01:35   0:00 su

root      1682  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/7    S    01:35   0:00 bash

root      1686  0.0  0.0   4232  1976 pts/7    S+   01:36   0:01 ssh 192.168.101.2

root      2545  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      2546  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      2547  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      2548  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      6125  0.0  0.0   2852   772 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

bin       6251  0.0  0.0   1648   460 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /sbin/portmap

nobody    6315  0.0  0.0   1712   724 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /sbin/rpc.statd --no-notify

root      6381  0.0  0.0   1824   240 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd

root      6383  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [lockd]

root      6384  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6385  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6386  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6387  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6388  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6389  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6390  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6391  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6501  0.0  0.0   6576  2300 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6503  0.0  0.0   6576  2244 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6505  0.0  0.0   6576  2244 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6506  0.0  0.0   6576  2244 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6507  0.0  0.0   6576  2240 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

gkrellmd  6565  1.7  0.0  37344  1952 ?        Ss   May17  29:52 /usr/bin/gkrellmd

root      6639  0.0  0.1   9348  5152 ?        SNs  May17   0:03 /usr/sbin/munin-node

root      6734  0.0  0.0   3884   684 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root      6817  0.0  0.0   2612  1272 tty1     Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/login --     

root      6818  0.0  0.0   1676   684 tty2     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      6820  0.0  0.0   1676   684 tty3     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      6821  0.0  0.0   1676   680 tty4     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      6823  0.0  0.0   1676   680 tty5     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      6824  0.0  0.0   1676   680 tty6     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root      6856  0.0  0.0   4932  1736 tty1     S+   May17   0:00 -bash

root      6944  0.0  0.0   2880   596 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdm

root      6952  2.4 16.3 686180 676656 tty7    RLs+ May17  40:59 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-sD4Nj8

root      6965  0.0  0.0   3712  1516 ?        S    May17   0:00 -:0                 

pieter    6978  0.0  0.0   4848  1336 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde

pieter    7014  0.0  0.0   2996   696 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

pieter    7015  0.0  0.0   2272   636 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root      7035  0.0  0.0   1480   156 ?        S    May17   0:00 start_kdeinit --new-startup +kcminit_startup

pieter    7036  0.0  0.1  25664  5736 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 kdeinit Running...                                                  

pieter    7039  0.0  0.0  25788  3276 ?        S    May17   0:00 dcopserver [kdeinit] --nosid                                        

pieter    7041  0.0  0.1  27736  6136 ?        S    May17   0:00 klauncher [kdeinit] --new-startup                                   

pieter    7043  0.0  0.2  30204 11288 ?        S    May17   0:01 kded [kdeinit] --new-startup                                        

pieter    7049  0.0  0.0   1616   348 ?        S    May17   0:00 kwrapper ksmserver

pieter    7051  0.0  0.1  27076  7204 ?        S    May17   0:00 ksmserver [kdeinit]                                                 

pieter    7052  0.0  0.2  30700 12336 ?        S    May17   0:16 kwin [kdeinit] -session 10d8d4e36b000120146533600000052940000_1241  

pieter    7053  0.0  0.2  28348  9456 ?        R    May17   0:11 kwin [kdeinit] -session 10d8d4e36b000120146533600000052940001_1241  

pieter    7056  0.0  0.2  29936 10948 ?        R    May17   0:11 kdesktop [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7057  0.0  0.3  31796 15488 ?        R    May17   0:21 kdesktop [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7060  0.0  0.3  31740 12728 ?        S    May17   0:00 kicker [kdeinit]                                                    

pieter    7061  0.0  0.3  35132 16040 ?        S    May17   0:10 kicker [kdeinit]                                                    

pieter    7067  0.0  0.1  26896  6600 ?        S    May17   0:01 kaccess [kdeinit]                                                   

pieter    7070  0.0  0.1  27016  6096 ?        S    May17   0:00 khotkeys [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7071  0.0  0.1  27388  6328 ?        S    May17   0:01 khotkeys [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7077  0.0  0.1  11312  5952 ?        S    May17   0:10 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -a alsa -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f

pieter    7079  0.0  0.6  44824 27356 ?        S    May17   1:37 konsole [kdeinit] -session 10d8d4e36b000120147021600000052940020_1  

pieter    7080  0.1  0.2  19032  9244 ?        S    May17   2:00 gkrellm -s 192.168.1.1 --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000123999616500000211790011

pieter    7082  0.1  0.2  19192  9372 ?        S    May17   2:43 gkrellm -s 192.168.1.2 --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000123999616600000211790012

pieter    7083  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/0    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7087  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/1    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7089  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/2    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7093  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/3    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7097  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/4    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7101  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/5    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7104  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/6    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7111  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/7    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7115  0.1  0.2  19240  9448 ?        S    May17   1:42 gkrellm -s 192.168.1.7 --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000123999616800000211790013

pieter    7116  0.9  0.5  98684 21128 ?        Rl   May17  15:08 audacious --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000124068427000000211790486

pieter    7119  2.2  6.7 394668 281504 ?       Sl   May17  37:49 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox

pieter    7122  0.0  0.3  32864 13136 ?        S    May17   0:00 korgac --miniicon korganizer

pieter    7135  0.0  0.1  34116  8008 ?        S    May17   0:00 knotify [kdeinit]                                                   

root      7150  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/0    S    May17   0:00 su

root      7154  0.0  0.0   4932  1724 pts/0    S    May17   0:00 bash

root      7158  0.0  0.0   3636   516 pts/0    S+   May17   0:00 tail -f /var/log/messages

root      7160  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/1    S    May17   0:00 su

root      7163  0.0  0.0   4932  1820 pts/1    S+   May17   0:00 bash

pieter    8255  0.0  0.0  10360  3288 ?        S    20:00   0:02 rdesktop -u Administrator -p XXXXXXXX -g 640x395 -a16 -T vm16 192.168.216.2

root     10097  0.0  0.0   4536  1340 pts/2    S    10:36   0:00 su

root     10101  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/2    S    10:36   0:00 bash

root     10105  0.0  0.0   4100  1964 pts/2    S+   10:36   0:00 ssh 192.168.1.2

pieter   10284  0.0  0.0   5336  2004 pts/9    Ss   May17   0:03 /bin/bash

apache   10633  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10634  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10635  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10636  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10637  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10638  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

pieter   15754  0.0  0.2  29168  9932 ?        S    May17   0:00 kio_uiserver [kdeinit]                                              

pieter   16142  0.0  2.0 228508 85348 ?        Sl   May17   0:40 java_vm 

pieter   16742  0.0  0.0  10056  2372 ?        S    21:54   0:02 rdesktop -u Administrator -p XXXXXXXX -g 1024x768 -a16 -T vm13 192.168.213.2

pieter   21778  0.0  0.1  26260  4628 ?        S    22:56   0:00 kio_file [kdeinit] file /tmp/ksocket-pieter/klauncher2aj2Ea.slave-s  

root     24892  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/4    S    May17   0:00 su

root     24904  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/4    S    May17   0:00 bash

root     24913  0.0  0.0   4232  1968 pts/4    S+   May17   0:00 ssh 192.168.1.1

pieter   24926  0.0  0.0   5792  1400 pts/9    S+   23:35   0:00 wget ftpserverlink--edit--

pieter   25121  1.1  0.5  44976 23516 ?        S    23:39   0:05 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25122  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        TN   23:39   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25125  1.1  0.5  44448 23000 ?        R    23:39   0:05 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25126  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:39   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25129  1.1  0.5  44444 23008 ?        R    23:39   0:05 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25130  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:39   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25178  1.0  0.5  44444 23004 ?        R    23:40   0:05 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25185  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25311  0.9  0.7  53072 31700 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25312  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25315  1.0  0.5  44444 23020 ?        R    23:40   0:05 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25316  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25319  1.0  0.5  44448 23032 ?        R    23:40   0:05 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25320  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25331  0.8  0.9  61036 39576 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25332  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25335  1.0  0.5  44448 23080 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25336  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25339  0.8  1.0  65424 44044 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25340  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25351  1.0  0.5  44444 23100 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25352  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25355  1.0  0.5  44448 23108 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25356  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25359  1.0  0.5  44576 23132 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25360  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25371  0.5  1.2  74840 53388 ?        R    23:40   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25372  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25375  1.0  0.5  44580 23176 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25376  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25382  1.0  0.5  44584 23196 ?        R    23:41   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25383  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25394  1.0  0.5  44580 23220 ?        R    23:41   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25395  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25398  1.0  0.5  44580 23240 ?        R    23:41   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25399  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25402  1.0  0.5  44708 23260 ?        R    23:41   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25404  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25406  1.0  0.5  44712 23296 ?        R    23:41   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25417  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25419  1.0  0.5  44708 23320 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25421  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25423  0.9  0.5  44712 23344 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25425  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25427  1.0  0.5  44708 23372 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25437  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25439  0.9  0.5  44840 23388 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25441  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25443  1.0  0.5  44840 23424 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25445  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25447  0.9  0.5  44840 23448 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25457  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25459  0.7  1.0  64756 43340 ?        R    23:41   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25465  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25466  0.5  1.2  72596 51128 ?        R    23:42   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25469  0.9  0.5  44972 23532 ?        R    23:42   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25470  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25481  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25482  0.9  0.5  44976 23632 ?        R    23:42   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25485  0.5  1.1  70992 49584 ?        R    23:42   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25486  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25489  0.6  1.1  67796 46384 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25490  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25501  0.8  0.6  48560 27188 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25502  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25505  0.9  0.5  45104 23768 ?        R    23:42   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25506  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25509  0.9  0.5  45236 23812 ?        R    23:42   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25510  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25513  0.9  0.5  45240 23836 ?        R    23:42   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25522  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25525  0.9  0.5  45236 23800 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25526  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25529  0.7  0.8  57728 36360 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25530  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25533  0.9  0.5  45236 23816 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25542  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25548  0.9  0.5  45376 23992 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25549  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25552  0.9  0.5  45368 23932 ?        S    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25554  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25556  0.9  0.5  45500 24064 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25566  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        TN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25568  0.8  0.7  51488 30072 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25570  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25572  0.7  0.7  53600 32236 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25575  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25577  0.9  0.5  45632 24200 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25588  0.9  0.5  45500 24164 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25589  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25592  0.9  0.5  45632 24216 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25593  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25596  0.9  0.5  45764 24308 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25597  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25608  0.7  0.6  50404 29032 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25609  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25612  0.9  0.5  45764 24352 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25613  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25616  0.9  0.5  46032 24652 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25617  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25623  0.7  0.6  49220 27880 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25632  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25635  0.9  0.5  45904 24532 ?        R    23:44   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25637  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25639  0.9  0.5  46028 24612 ?        R    23:44   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25641  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25643  0.9  0.5  46032 24632 ?        R    23:44   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25653  0.0  0.2  25672 11816 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25655  0.8  0.5  46160 24728 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25657  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25659  0.9  0.5  46160 24752 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25661  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25663  0.8  0.5  46160 24752 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25674  0.8  0.5  46292 24832 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25675  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25678  0.8  0.5  46292 24856 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25679  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25682  0.8  0.6  46428 25024 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25683  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25694  0.8  0.6  46424 24992 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25695  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25698  0.8  0.6  46428 25048 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25699  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25735  0.8  0.6  46952 25504 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25856  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25868  0.8  0.6  46556 25128 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25869  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25872  0.8  0.6  46560 25200 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25873  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25876  0.8  0.6  46688 25360 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25879  0.8  0.6  46556 25216 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25888  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25891  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25893  0.8  0.6  46820 25380 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25895  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25897  0.8  0.6  46816 25400 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25900  0.0  0.2  25676 11804 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25901  0.8  0.6  46944 25572 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25911  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25913  0.8  0.6  46952 25552 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25916  0.8  0.6  46952 25628 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25917  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25920  0.8  0.6  47084 25664 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25921  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25932  0.8  0.6  47088 25704 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25933  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25939  0.8  0.6  47372 25908 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25940  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25943  0.8  0.6  47768 26324 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25944  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25955  0.8  0.6  47372 25952 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25957  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25959  0.8  0.6  47376 26000 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25961  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25963  0.7  0.6  47500 26084 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25965  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25975  0.7  0.6  47520 26136 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25978  0.7  0.6  47640 26224 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25979  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25981  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25983  0.7  0.6  47636 26208 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25985  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25987  0.7  0.6  47636 26216 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   25997  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   25999  0.7  0.6  47764 26312 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26002  0.7  0.6  47640 26272 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26003  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26006  0.7  0.6  47768 26424 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26007  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26021  0.7  0.6  47772 26380 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26022  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26025  0.7  0.6  48032 26616 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26026  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26029  0.6  0.6  47904 26536 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26030  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26041  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26042  0.6  0.6  48168 26768 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26045  0.6  0.6  48160 26772 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26046  0.1  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26050  0.5  0.6  48424 27044 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26051  0.0  0.2  25676 11744 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26062  0.5  0.6  48164 26800 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26063  0.0  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26066  0.0  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26067  0.4  0.6  47640 26000 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26070  0.4  0.6  46692 25108 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26071  0.1  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26082  0.1  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26083  0.4  0.5  46032 24352 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26086  0.4  0.5  45108 23488 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26087  0.2  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26089  1.5  0.6  44052 26792 ?        S    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

pieter   26090  0.5  0.2  25512 11632 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root

pieter   26091  0.5  0.5  44316 22628 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock

root     26093  0.0  0.0   4212   844 ?        R    23:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     26094  0.0  0.0   2560  1044 ?        Rs   23:48   0:00 /bin/sh -c ps auxw >> /var/log/cpu.log

root     26095  0.0  0.0   2268   888 ?        R    23:48   0:00 ps auxw

root     26157  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/5    S    May17   0:00 su

root     26160  0.0  0.0   4932  1704 pts/5    S    May17   0:00 bash

root     26164  0.0  0.1   6416  4256 pts/5    S+   May17   0:07 ssh 192.168.1.1

root     26188  0.0  0.0   4536  1340 pts/3    S    May17   0:00 su

root     26191  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/3    S    May17   0:00 bash

root     26196  0.0  0.0   4232  1984 pts/3    S+   May17   0:00 ssh 192.168.1.2

pieter   28320  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    17:15   0:00 [ld-linux.so.2] <defunct>

pieter   31521  0.0  0.6  44976 27036 ?        S    01:01   0:23 konqueror [kdeinit] -mimetype inode/directory file:///mnt           

```

ich habe nun ein

killall kdesktop_lock

ausgefuehrtLast edited by pieter_parker on Mon May 18, 2009 10:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pieter_parker

23:49 uhr

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0   1636   540 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kthreadd]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [migration/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [migration/1]

root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ksoftirqd/1]

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [events/0]

root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [events/1]

root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [khelper]

root        86  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root        87  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kblockd/1]

root        90  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kacpid]

root        91  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kacpi_notify]

root       179  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ata/0]

root       180  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ata/1]

root       181  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ata_aux]

root       182  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [ksuspend_usbd]

root       188  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [khubd]

root       191  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kseriod]

root       231  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [pdflush]

root       232  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:01 [pdflush]

root       233  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kswapd0]

root       278  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [aio/0]

root       279  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [aio/1]

root       294  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [cifsoplockd]

root       295  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [cifsdnotifyd]

root       936  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [bond0]

root       956  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root       958  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_1]

root       960  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_2]

root       962  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_3]

root       964  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_4]

root       966  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_5]

root      1006  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_6]

root      1008  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [scsi_eh_7]

root      1115  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kondemand/0]

root      1116  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kondemand/1]

root      1130  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [rpciod/0]

root      1131  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [rpciod/1]

root      1134  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kirqd]

root      1135  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:02 [kjournald]

root      1239  0.0  0.0   2408   840 ?        S<s  May17   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      1423  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/6    S    01:33   0:00 su

root      1426  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/6    S    01:33   0:00 bash

root      1653  0.0  0.0   4100  1968 pts/6    S+   01:35   0:00 ssh 192.168.101.2

root      1679  0.0  0.0   4536  1340 pts/7    S    01:35   0:00 su

root      1682  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/7    S    01:35   0:00 bash

root      1686  0.0  0.0   4232  1976 pts/7    S+   01:36   0:01 ssh 192.168.101.2

root      2545  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      2546  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      2547  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      2548  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May17   0:00 [kjournald]

root      6125  0.0  0.0   2852   772 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

bin       6251  0.0  0.0   1648   460 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /sbin/portmap

nobody    6315  0.0  0.0   1712   724 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /sbin/rpc.statd --no-notify

root      6381  0.0  0.0   1824   240 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd

root      6383  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [lockd]

root      6384  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6385  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6386  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6387  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6388  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6389  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6390  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6391  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May17   0:00 [nfsd]

root      6501  0.0  0.0   6576  2300 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6503  0.0  0.0   6576  2244 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6505  0.0  0.0   6576  2244 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6506  0.0  0.0   6576  2244 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache    6507  0.0  0.0   6576  2240 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

gkrellmd  6565  1.7  0.0  37344  1952 ?        Ss   May17  29:53 /usr/bin/gkrellmd

root      6639  0.0  0.1   9348  5152 ?        SNs  May17   0:03 /usr/sbin/munin-node

root      6734  0.0  0.0   3884   684 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root      6817  0.0  0.0   2612  1272 tty1     Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/login --     

root      6818  0.0  0.0   1676   684 tty2     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      6820  0.0  0.0   1676   684 tty3     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      6821  0.0  0.0   1676   680 tty4     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      6823  0.0  0.0   1676   680 tty5     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      6824  0.0  0.0   1676   680 tty6     Ss+  May17   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root      6856  0.0  0.0   4932  1736 tty1     S+   May17   0:00 -bash

root      6944  0.0  0.0   2880   596 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdm

root      6952  2.4  1.2  62172 52648 tty7     SLs+ May17  41:47 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-sD4Nj8

root      6965  0.0  0.0   3712  1516 ?        S    May17   0:00 -:0                 

pieter    6978  0.0  0.0   4848  1336 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde

pieter    7014  0.0  0.0   2996   696 ?        S    May17   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

pieter    7015  0.0  0.0   2272   636 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root      7035  0.0  0.0   1480   156 ?        S    May17   0:00 start_kdeinit --new-startup +kcminit_startup

pieter    7036  0.0  0.1  25664  5736 ?        Ss   May17   0:00 kdeinit Running...                                                  

pieter    7039  0.0  0.0  25788  3292 ?        S    May17   0:00 dcopserver [kdeinit] --nosid                                        

pieter    7041  0.0  0.1  27736  6136 ?        S    May17   0:00 klauncher [kdeinit] --new-startup                                   

pieter    7043  0.0  0.2  30204 11288 ?        S    May17   0:01 kded [kdeinit] --new-startup                                        

pieter    7049  0.0  0.0   1616   348 ?        S    May17   0:00 kwrapper ksmserver

pieter    7051  0.0  0.1  27076  7204 ?        S    May17   0:00 ksmserver [kdeinit]                                                 

pieter    7052  0.0  0.2  30700 12336 ?        S    May17   0:16 kwin [kdeinit] -session 10d8d4e36b000120146533600000052940000_1241  

pieter    7053  0.0  0.2  28348  9456 ?        S    May17   0:11 kwin [kdeinit] -session 10d8d4e36b000120146533600000052940001_1241  

pieter    7056  0.0  0.2  29936 10948 ?        S    May17   0:11 kdesktop [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7057  0.0  0.3  31796 15488 ?        S    May17   0:21 kdesktop [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7060  0.0  0.3  31740 12728 ?        S    May17   0:00 kicker [kdeinit]                                                    

pieter    7061  0.0  0.3  35132 16040 ?        S    May17   0:10 kicker [kdeinit]                                                    

pieter    7067  0.0  0.1  26896  6600 ?        S    May17   0:01 kaccess [kdeinit]                                                   

pieter    7070  0.0  0.1  27016  6096 ?        S    May17   0:00 khotkeys [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7071  0.0  0.1  27388  6328 ?        S    May17   0:01 khotkeys [kdeinit]                                                  

pieter    7077  0.0  0.1  11312  5952 ?        S    May17   0:10 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -a alsa -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f

pieter    7079  0.0  0.6  44824 27356 ?        S    May17   1:37 konsole [kdeinit] -session 10d8d4e36b000120147021600000052940020_1  

pieter    7080  0.1  0.2  19032  9244 ?        S    May17   2:00 gkrellm -s 192.168.1.1 --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000123999616500000211790011

pieter    7082  0.1  0.2  19192  9372 ?        S    May17   2:43 gkrellm -s 192.168.1.2 --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000123999616600000211790012

pieter    7083  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/0    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7087  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/1    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7089  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/2    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7093  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/3    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7097  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/4    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7101  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/5    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7104  0.0  0.0   5192  1728 pts/6    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7111  0.0  0.0   5192  1732 pts/7    Ss   May17   0:00 /bin/bash

pieter    7115  0.1  0.2  19240  9448 ?        S    May17   1:42 gkrellm -s 192.168.1.7 --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000123999616800000211790013

pieter    7116  0.9  0.5  98684 21128 ?        Sl   May17  15:09 audacious --sm-client-id 10d8d4e36b000124068427000000211790486

pieter    7119  2.2  6.7 394668 281504 ?       Sl   May17  37:50 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox

pieter    7122  0.0  0.3  32864 13136 ?        S    May17   0:00 korgac --miniicon korganizer

pieter    7135  0.0  0.1  34116  8008 ?        S    May17   0:00 knotify [kdeinit]                                                   

root      7150  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/0    S    May17   0:00 su

root      7154  0.0  0.0   4932  1724 pts/0    S    May17   0:00 bash

root      7158  0.0  0.0   3636   516 pts/0    S+   May17   0:00 tail -f /var/log/messages

root      7160  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/1    S    May17   0:00 su

root      7163  0.0  0.0   4932  1820 pts/1    S+   May17   0:00 bash

pieter    8255  0.0  0.0  10360  3288 ?        S    20:00   0:02 rdesktop -u Administrator -p XXXXXXXX -g 640x395 -a16 -T vm16 192.168.216.2

root     10097  0.0  0.0   4536  1340 pts/2    S    10:36   0:00 su

root     10101  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/2    S    10:36   0:00 bash

root     10105  0.0  0.0   4100  1964 pts/2    S+   10:36   0:00 ssh 192.168.1.2

pieter   10284  0.0  0.0   5336  2004 pts/9    Ss   May17   0:03 /bin/bash

apache   10633  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10634  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10635  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10636  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10637  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

apache   10638  0.0  0.0   6576  1672 ?        S    10:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -E /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log -k start

pieter   15754  0.0  0.2  29168  9932 ?        S    May17   0:00 kio_uiserver [kdeinit]                                              

pieter   16142  0.0  2.0 228508 85348 ?        Sl   May17   0:40 java_vm 

pieter   16742  0.0  0.0  10056  2372 ?        S    21:54   0:02 rdesktop -u Administrator -p XXXXXXXX -g 1024x768 -a16 -T vm13 192.168.213.2

pieter   21778  0.0  0.1  26260  4628 ?        S    22:56   0:00 kio_file [kdeinit] file /tmp/ksocket-pieter/klauncher2aj2Ea.slave-s  

root     24892  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/4    S    May17   0:00 su

root     24904  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/4    S    May17   0:00 bash

root     24913  0.0  0.0   4232  1968 pts/4    S+   May17   0:00 ssh 192.168.1.1

pieter   24926  0.0  0.0   5792  1400 pts/9    S+   23:35   0:00 wget ftpserverlink--edit--

root     26157  0.0  0.0   4536  1344 pts/5    S    May17   0:00 su

root     26160  0.0  0.0   4932  1704 pts/5    S    May17   0:00 bash

root     26164  0.0  0.1   6416  4256 pts/5    S+   May17   0:07 ssh 192.168.1.1

root     26188  0.0  0.0   4536  1340 pts/3    S    May17   0:00 su

root     26191  0.0  0.0   4932  1700 pts/3    S    May17   0:00 bash

root     26196  0.0  0.0   4232  1984 pts/3    S+   May17   0:00 ssh 192.168.1.2

root     26264  0.0  0.0   4216   844 ?        S    23:49   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     26265  0.0  0.0   2560  1052 ?        Ss   23:49   0:00 /bin/sh -c ps auxw >> /var/log/cpu.log

root     26266  0.0  0.0   2268   880 ?        R    23:49   0:00 ps auxw

pieter   28320  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    17:15   0:00 [ld-linux.so.2] <defunct>

pieter   31521  0.0  0.6  44976 27036 ?        S    01:01   0:23 konqueror [kdeinit] -mimetype inode/directory file:///mnt           

```

(ich hoffe es ist in ordnung das ich hier so viele posts hintereinander gemacht habe

es ist vom forum her wohl nicht moeglich soviel aufeinmal in einen post zustecken)

----------

## franzf

Was verwundert ist, wie oft kdesktop_lock gestartet wird!

```
pieter   25121  1.1  0.5  44976 23516 ?        S    23:39   0:05 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25122  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        TN   23:39   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25125  1.1  0.5  44448 23000 ?        R    23:39   0:05 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25126  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:39   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25129  1.1  0.5  44444 23008 ?        R    23:39   0:05 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25130  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:39   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25178  1.0  0.5  44444 23004 ?        R    23:40   0:05 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25185  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25311  0.9  0.7  53072 31700 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25312  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25315  1.0  0.5  44444 23020 ?        R    23:40   0:05 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25316  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25319  1.0  0.5  44448 23032 ?        R    23:40   0:05 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25320  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25331  0.8  0.9  61036 39576 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25332  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25335  1.0  0.5  44448 23080 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25336  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25339  0.8  1.0  65424 44044 ?        R    23:40   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25340  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25351  1.0  0.5  44444 23100 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25352  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25355  1.0  0.5  44448 23108 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25356  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25359  1.0  0.5  44576 23132 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25360  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25371  0.5  1.2  74840 53388 ?        R    23:40   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25372  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25375  1.0  0.5  44580 23176 ?        R    23:40   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25376  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:40   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25382  1.0  0.5  44584 23196 ?        R    23:41   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25383  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25394  1.0  0.5  44580 23220 ?        R    23:41   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25395  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25398  1.0  0.5  44580 23240 ?        R    23:41   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25399  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25402  1.0  0.5  44708 23260 ?        R    23:41   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25404  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25406  1.0  0.5  44712 23296 ?        R    23:41   0:04 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25417  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25419  1.0  0.5  44708 23320 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25421  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25423  0.9  0.5  44712 23344 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25425  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25427  1.0  0.5  44708 23372 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25437  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25439  0.9  0.5  44840 23388 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25441  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25443  1.0  0.5  44840 23424 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25445  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25447  0.9  0.5  44840 23448 ?        R    23:41   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25457  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:41   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25459  0.7  1.0  64756 43340 ?        R    23:41   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25465  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25466  0.5  1.2  72596 51128 ?        R    23:42   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25469  0.9  0.5  44972 23532 ?        R    23:42   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25470  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25481  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25482  0.9  0.5  44976 23632 ?        R    23:42   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25485  0.5  1.1  70992 49584 ?        R    23:42   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25486  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25489  0.6  1.1  67796 46384 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25490  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25501  0.8  0.6  48560 27188 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25502  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25505  0.9  0.5  45104 23768 ?        R    23:42   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25506  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25509  0.9  0.5  45236 23812 ?        R    23:42   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25510  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25513  0.9  0.5  45240 23836 ?        R    23:42   0:03 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25522  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25525  0.9  0.5  45236 23800 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25526  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25529  0.7  0.8  57728 36360 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25530  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25533  0.9  0.5  45236 23816 ?        R    23:42   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25542  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:42   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25548  0.9  0.5  45376 23992 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25549  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25552  0.9  0.5  45368 23932 ?        S    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25554  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25556  0.9  0.5  45500 24064 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25566  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        TN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25568  0.8  0.7  51488 30072 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25570  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25572  0.7  0.7  53600 32236 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25575  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25577  0.9  0.5  45632 24200 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25588  0.9  0.5  45500 24164 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25589  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25592  0.9  0.5  45632 24216 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25593  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25596  0.9  0.5  45764 24308 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25597  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25608  0.7  0.6  50404 29032 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25609  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25612  0.9  0.5  45764 24352 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25613  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25616  0.9  0.5  46032 24652 ?        R    23:43   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25617  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:43   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25623  0.7  0.6  49220 27880 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25632  0.0  0.2  25672 11812 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25635  0.9  0.5  45904 24532 ?        R    23:44   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25637  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25639  0.9  0.5  46028 24612 ?        R    23:44   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25641  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25643  0.9  0.5  46032 24632 ?        R    23:44   0:02 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25653  0.0  0.2  25672 11816 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25655  0.8  0.5  46160 24728 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25657  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25659  0.9  0.5  46160 24752 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25661  0.0  0.2  25672 11804 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25663  0.8  0.5  46160 24752 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25674  0.8  0.5  46292 24832 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25675  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25678  0.8  0.5  46292 24856 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25679  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25682  0.8  0.6  46428 25024 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25683  0.0  0.2  25672 11808 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25694  0.8  0.6  46424 24992 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25695  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25698  0.8  0.6  46428 25048 ?        R    23:44   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25699  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:44   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25735  0.8  0.6  46952 25504 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25856  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25868  0.8  0.6  46556 25128 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25869  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25872  0.8  0.6  46560 25200 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25873  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25876  0.8  0.6  46688 25360 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25879  0.8  0.6  46556 25216 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25888  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25891  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25893  0.8  0.6  46820 25380 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25895  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25897  0.8  0.6  46816 25400 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25900  0.0  0.2  25676 11804 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25901  0.8  0.6  46944 25572 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25911  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25913  0.8  0.6  46952 25552 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25916  0.8  0.6  46952 25628 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25917  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25920  0.8  0.6  47084 25664 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25921  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25932  0.8  0.6  47088 25704 ?        R    23:45   0:01 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25933  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:45   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25939  0.8  0.6  47372 25908 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25940  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25943  0.8  0.6  47768 26324 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25944  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25955  0.8  0.6  47372 25952 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25957  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25959  0.8  0.6  47376 26000 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25961  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25963  0.7  0.6  47500 26084 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25965  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25975  0.7  0.6  47520 26136 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25978  0.7  0.6  47640 26224 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25979  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25981  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25983  0.7  0.6  47636 26208 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25985  0.0  0.2  25676 11808 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25987  0.7  0.6  47636 26216 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   25997  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   25999  0.7  0.6  47764 26312 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26002  0.7  0.6  47640 26272 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26003  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   26006  0.7  0.6  47768 26424 ?        R    23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26007  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:46   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   26021  0.7  0.6  47772 26380 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26022  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   26025  0.7  0.6  48032 26616 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26026  0.0  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   26029  0.6  0.6  47904 26536 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26030  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   26041  0.0  0.2  25676 11812 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   26042  0.6  0.6  48168 26768 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26045  0.6  0.6  48160 26772 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26046  0.1  0.2  25676 11816 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   26050  0.5  0.6  48424 27044 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26051  0.0  0.2  25676 11744 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   26062  0.5  0.6  48164 26800 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26063  0.0  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   26066  0.0  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   26067  0.4  0.6  47640 26000 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26070  0.4  0.6  46692 25108 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26071  0.1  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   26082  0.1  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   26083  0.4  0.5  46032 24352 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26086  0.4  0.5  45108 23488 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26087  0.2  0.2  25512 11636 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   26089  1.5  0.6  44052 26792 ?        S    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock 

pieter   26090  0.5  0.2  25512 11632 ?        SN   23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblankscrn.kss -root 

pieter   26091  0.5  0.5  44316 22628 ?        R    23:47   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock
```

Es könnte sein, dass der ein lock-File anlegen SOLLTE, es aber nicht schafft. (bespin hatte da mal nen Bug, da wurde beim Zusammensetzen des FIlename ein "/" vergessen, so dass das in "/tmpbespin.lock" landen sollte...)

Kannst du vllt. mal schauen, aus welchem Paket kdesktop_lock stammt? Ist bei dir ja scheinbar noch kde-3.5, ich hab nur noch 4.2 drauf...

Dann könnte ich mal schauen, ob ich irgend was finden kann. (Hoffentlich lockt nicht der aufrufende Prozess...)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Max Steel

Ich mach das grad mal:

equery b kdesktop_lock

```
kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.10 (/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock)
```

----------

## pieter_parker

mit schreiben wollen und nicht koennen koennte das vielleicht was zu tun haben

immer wenn der computer sich weghaengt, und ich ihn per hand resetten muss sehe ich das die led von meiner boot, swap und sys festplatte blinkt

```

equery b kdesktop_lock

[ Searching for file(s) kdesktop_lock in *... ]

kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4 (/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock)

```

----------

## Max Steel

Kannst du nicht per SysRQ was retten?

Wer weiß vll reicht ja erstmal ein STRG+ALT+Druck+R

Wenn nicht dann eben der komplette: STRG+ALT+Druck+R,S,E,I,S,U,B (vorallem nach den S immer etwas warten, kann mitunter etwas dauern; S=Sync)

----------

## pieter_parker

ich wusste bis eben garnicht das es soetwas gibt, nette sache

hab die option noch nicht im kernel

ich teste und berichte dann

----------

## Max Steel

Um die Befehle ein bisschen aufzudrößeln <kernelsrc>/Documentation/sysrq.txt:

```
'r'     - Turns off keyboard raw mode and sets it to XLATE.

'e'     - Send a SIGTERM to all processes, except for init.

'i'     - Send a SIGKILL to all processes, except for init.

's'     - Will attempt to sync all mounted filesystems.

'u'     - Will attempt to remount all mounted filesystems read-only.

'b'     - Will immediately reboot the system without syncing or unmounting

          your disks.
```

(Daher auch die Eselbrücke Reisub, bzw. Busier (reisub rückwärts  :Wink: )

Was ich eben noch gefunden habe, und mit Sicherheit interresant ist:

```
'h'     - Will display help (actually any other key than those listed

          here will display help. but 'h' is easy to remember :-)
```

----------

## franzf

Du kannst mal kdesktop_lock selber in der Konsole starten und schauen was passiert.

Mögliche Parameter:

* forcelock

* dontlock

* blank

Die Pfade werden genauso zusammengesetzt, wie es damals zu dem Problem in bespin geführt hat...

z.B.:

```
KGlobal::dirs()->kde_default("apps") +

                                  "System/ScreenSavers/";
```

da fehlte dann der entscheidende "/", weil kde_default("apps") keinen selber hinten ran gehängt hat...

Wenn das manuelle Starten nicht zum (un)gewünschten Ergebnis führt, muss man wohl im kded rumgruschen...

Grüße

Franz

----------

